# Road Ride during the Cooper River Run?



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone have any brilliant ideas about where my husband could ride while I run the Bridge? I'm trying to figure out some way to convince him to go with me. 
I realize there are club rides from the James Island area on Saturdays, but those logistics are sorta tough, since I will start the race in Mt. Pleasant and finish in downtown with the option of taking a shuttle back to Mt. Pleasant. 

Anything without such bad traffic on the north side? In the past, whenever he has ridden around Charleston, he has been a bit horrified by the traffic. TIA.


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

FWIW, my wife and I are doing the After Bridge Run ride on Sunday, might not be what you are looking for though.

http://www.charlestonbicyclecompany.com/AfterBridgeRun.htm


----------



## bmallin (Mar 30, 2008)

I live just east of the Start of the Bridge run in Mount PLeasant. If he starts there and goes east on Coleman BLVD, onto Ben Sawyer over the Ben Sawyer Bridge onto Sulivans Island, makes a Left on Jasper, it's a straight shot to Isle of palms and a loop that will give you about 25 miles if you add an up and back on the IOP connector once you get to the Island. If you need something more detailed, send me an email address and I'll send you the route on Map my Ride. I'll be on the after the Bridge ride on Sunday also.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks! Although my post was from '05, this is an perenniel question for me. So the route you describe...is that bike lane most of the way? Any longer, more rural routes out that way? Thanks!


----------



## bmallin (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, shows I'm paying attention:blush2: Yes mostly bike lane, Nothing really rural for about ten miles, but north on 17 about 10 miles is the Francis Marion National Forrest....some nice long stretches there, roads are mixe in quality, but traffic very lite. Did you make the run this year?


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

well, thanks for asking!! I'm looking at my "5% age group" coffee mug now. I was NOT happy at all w/ my time (49:17 chip) , but it was my first time in the awards. Did you run? Geez, the wind.

Thanks for the Francis Marion Tip. We are all about crappy roads w/ low traffic.


----------



## bmallin (Mar 30, 2008)

I worked the medical tent....lots of puking...too much fun the night before I guess. 49:17 pretty darn good. Have your husband give me a shout before next years, and we'll take him on the century with us..


----------



## RobbieTunes (Jan 21, 2008)

Ugh, puking runners. I had a blast at the Run in '86 and I ran the Isle of Palms marathon right around the same time. Then Hugo. I don't think I've been back since, but now that I ride, I think that would be a nice place for it.


----------

